
Simple calculator written in pure HTML (no script) – proof of concept - susam
https://cdn.rawgit.com/Holger-Will/htmlcalc/master/htmlcalc.html
======
virusduck
I love this. Once I realized what was happening, I felt like you had played a
great trick on me. I chuckled.

~~~
tylerrobinson
Same. Reminds me of when I was a child playing videogames. I knew that
animation was a series of still pictures, so I assumed every possible image
the game could show had to be pre-rendered and shown at the right time, which
is exactly what's been done here!

------
jaclaz
Nice.

>only single digits are supported

Semi-random idea, add "A suffusion of yellow ...", replicating Dirk Gently's
calculator:

[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=A%20Suffusio...](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=A%20Suffusion%20of%20Yellow)

There used to be a replica online, but it is unfortunately dead:

[http://www.thateden.co.uk/dirk/](http://www.thateden.co.uk/dirk/)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180603190031/http://www.thated...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180603190031/http://www.thateden.co.uk/dirk/)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20180810204739/http://www.thated...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180810204739/http://www.thateden.co.uk/dirk/dirk.htm)

------
Jetroid
Very interesting. It reminds me of template metaprogramming in C++ as
(assuming you generated this, and didn't write it by hand) the computations
were completed at compile time!

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template_metaprogramming#Compi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template_metaprogramming#Compile-
time_class_generation)

------
monster2control
OK, but why?

~~~
klyrs
Primarily for amusement, I believe

